# Published Training Article



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

WOOHOO!!!! Congratulations! That is so great! You need to write a book!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh My! Well done! I enjoyed the whole thing! When will you be on the Treasure Coast in Florida??? Any books coming out?


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats that's great! Now that you are famous can you download an autographed copy for us? When is the video out?


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Great article! Now you just need to come to Virginia and offer it.

Yes, I'm a sufferer of trim-a-nail-a-phobia. :nervous:


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Great article on feet& nails- and a very innovative program. I'm sending it to my vet who will be overjoyed! Congratulations.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

wow, that is fantastic, well done!!!!!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Good for you!!!! You've been published.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Well Done Stephanie!! Great to read your work!


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cool! I bet your class helps a lot of people- I wish we had it here. I can't get Rusty to sit still for anything to get his nails done.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.
Very much appreciated.


----------

